# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Cómo aprender a hacerlo

## vitalis

Ya, ya, ya lo sé, no estoy pidiendo que nadie me desvele ningún truco, pero estas vacaciones pasamos un fin de semana largo en un crucero y una de las noches hubo un espectáculo de magia que consistía en el clásico cajón con un voluntario al que partía por la mitad. Yo ya lo siento, pero es algo que nunca he conseguido comprender, en el sentido de que nunca he conseguido ver el truco en eso, la idea de que se separe el cajón y esté un extremo en cada parte es algo que me tiene trastocada. No pretendo que ningún mago de aquí me cuente el truco, de verdad que no lo estoy pidiendo, pero si sabéis de algún sitio en el que lo expliquen más o menos, o si conocéis de algún vídeo con el espectáculo grabado que yo pueda analizar por mi cuenta me sería de gran ayuda porque de verdad que llevo años con esta duda  :O10:

----------


## bydariogamer

Jijiji... tarde dos años en aprender (el tiempo que llevo en esto , me enteré hace un mes...).
Es un clásico y nadie que no sea un auténtico mago debería saberlo. Pero si demuestras tus conocimientos, te ayudré sin problema.  :Wink1:

----------

